# JTG Infinity



## Rich (Apr 1, 2007)

I finally managed to find some pics of this awesome 80's guitar as seen on the back of Nuclear Assault's "Game Over". Pretty good upper fret access  















I'd love to have one, I suppose the chances of finding one of these are pretty slim though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's pretty interesting, dig the pointy edges on that baby! Pearl white is STILL a great finish!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 1, 2007)

You could easily stab someone with this


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## NecroSamist (Apr 2, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome looking guitar!  

That screams "80's" !!


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2007)

That's some pretty easy access to the higher frets on that beast!


----------



## Drew (Apr 2, 2007)

What is that?

It's hideous - I can't help but approve.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 2, 2007)

I kinda see some similarities. 
shit, not the whole pic. anyway, here is the link to the page.

http://www.haloguitars.com/spawn


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 2, 2007)

Nuclear Assault!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 2, 2007)

lol I love these crazy 80's pointy guitars, I need one!


----------



## Rich (Apr 3, 2007)

Mark. A said:


> Nuclear Assault!






 

Here's the back with the guitar pic


----------



## ho lee turd (May 26, 2007)

*dude!!! i own that exact guitar you posted now!! i wonder where did you get that. i had the guitar for about 2 months now. it's great to play, ebony fretboard is so much fun to play and the kahler flat mount is so versatile. i changed the pick ups to a vintage yamaha bridge. i tried a seymour duncan trembucker but didn't sound right and i had this 70's yamaha, took the cover off coz it was pretty rough/rusted and it has a great tone.clean and twangy on clean and great on distortion. i wouldn't exchange it with any guitar below 1k, i believe it's pretty hard to find now*.


----------



## jtm45 (May 26, 2007)

There was a neck-thru one of these on ebay the other day.The shape was exactly the same.
It was a signature model of someone like Neal Schon (really!!!)and this particular one had a *very* early Floyd locking trem,the model that didn't even have fine tuners (like Brad Gillis used).
It was in Japan too.


----------



## ho lee turd (May 27, 2007)

the washburn hm-5v or 20-v is pretty wicked too as well as the kramer voyager.


----------



## ho lee turd (May 27, 2007)

i have seen another on ebay same design but has a different headstock and looks to have an accutone bridge, it looks to be an arbor. hondo has a model the same body but another dif. headstock and dif bridge. but JTG infinity i believe is where it came from, and been used by ?anthony bramante of Nuclear assault. YouTube - this is the exact guitar that is posted here, i tried to cover the bright round spot where maybe an old sticker was with a pink floyd sticker. well, it's red and matches with the infinity logo but could've used a more heavymetal band name but whatever, and by the way just don't mind how i play.jtg infinity


----------



## Rich (May 27, 2007)

ho lee turd said:


> *dude!!! i own that exact guitar you posted now!! i wonder where did you get that. i had the guitar for about 2 months now. it's great to play, ebony fretboard is so much fun to play and the kahler flat mount is so versatile. i changed the pick ups to a vintage yamaha bridge. i tried a seymour duncan trembucker but didn't sound right and i had this 70's yamaha, took the cover off coz it was pretty rough/rusted and it has a great tone.clean and twangy on clean and great on distortion. i wouldn't exchange it with any guitar below 1k, i believe it's pretty hard to find now*.



I forget where I got the name of this guitar, but I found the pics on an ebay listing a while back.

Cool vid btw, such an awesome 80's guitar.


----------



## ho lee turd (May 27, 2007)

yes i won that listing on ebay. got it on a very good price and it came with an original hard case.bloody amazing! i could't stop thanking the seller after. i've been searching ebay for about 3 years for it, there was actually one lefty listed and got sold so cheap but it has a broken headstock but repairable. but anyway it is great to look at and play....well at home.. ha ha!


----------



## Pauly (May 27, 2007)

Pretty sick guitar, me like!


----------



## vkillerv (Aug 28, 2008)

I actually have a JTG INFINITY purchased at the Chicago NAMM show in 1984, one of 2 prototypes on display there. Mine is blue with grey headstock and logo, the other was banana yellow with green. Unfortunately I recently had a fret job done on it by a "luthier" friend of mine who really methed up and put the wrong type of fret wire, so now I have to find someone here in Indy to dress down the frets so it will be playable again. It is a really sweet guitar and was comparable in sound and playability to my '77 Les Paul Standard.


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 29, 2008)

IIRC JTG = "James Tyler Guitars"


----------



## drawnQ (Aug 29, 2008)

i like everything on that guitar except the headstock


----------



## abyss258 (Aug 30, 2008)

This chick I know actually has that same thing but in a crazy green color. The head on hers looks waaay better though...


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 30, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> This chick I know actually has that same thing but in a crazy green color. The head on hers looks waaay better though...



I see what you did there


----------



## W4D (Nov 4, 2008)

The DSpawn Has simmular tastes I have never hear d of JTG but if seems you might dig this HALO GUITAR. Body is longer and this is a deep socket set thru with a kick ass neck joint.


----------



## captain amazing (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an infinity like that except mine is black. I bought it from some jackass who was trying to "tune" it by bending the tremelo arm till it contacted the body and raised the strings. apparently he didn't know what a locking nut was for. I offered him 90 bucks for the guitar, case, and his practice amp. i had to get new strings and a new tremelo, but obviously it was worth more than i paid. I'll try to load pics later.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 13, 2009)

These are awesome guitars.....makes me miss my ironbird.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2009)

both guitars look great imo


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 13, 2009)

captain amazing said:


> I have an infinity like that except mine is black. I bought it from some jackass who was trying to "tune" it by bending the tremelo arm till it contacted the body and raised the strings. apparently he didn't know what a locking nut was for. I offered him 90 bucks for the guitar, case, and his practice amp. i had to get new strings and a new tremelo, but obviously it was worth more than i paid. I'll try to load pics later.




Aah, you must have bought Larry Conklin's old guitar. Doubles the value, that star connection...

And the technical term is "wah-wah bar"...


----------



## Stevieb (Oct 14, 2009)

Rich said:


> I'd love to have one, I suppose the chances of finding one of these are pretty slim though.



Here you go:

RARE USED "INFINOX BY JTG" Guitar (Rock Metal Crazy Body Style!)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2009)

I sketched a 7-string version of one of these once....looked very metal


----------



## andy wilson (Jun 7, 2010)

Rich said:


> I finally managed to find some pics of this awesome 80's guitar as seen on the back of Nuclear Assault's "Game Over". Pretty good upper fret access
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy wilson (Jun 7, 2010)

ho lee turd said:


> *dude!!! i own that exact guitar you posted now!! i wonder where did you get that. i had the guitar for about 2 months now. it's great to play, ebony fretboard is so much fun to play and the kahler flat mount is so versatile. i changed the pick ups to a vintage yamaha bridge. i tried a seymour duncan trembucker but didn't sound right and i had this 70's yamaha, took the cover off coz it was pretty rough/rusted and it has a great tone.clean and twangy on clean and great on distortion. i wouldn't exchange it with any guitar below 1k, i believe it's pretty hard to find now*.




i have an infinity also, i've had it for about two years. play it everyday. any idea how much they are worth


----------



## TompsonMS (Oct 10, 2010)

Rich said:


> I finally managed to find some pics of this awesome 80's guitar as seen on the back of Nuclear Assault's "Game Over". Pretty good upper fret access
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## armdis (Oct 15, 2012)

Bought it at Sam Ash on 48th St. in Manhattan. Had it for about a year. Very very light weight. I actually loved it but everybody else hated it. I wound up getting rid of it. I was drunk (or on my way) and I spent most of the money on a cigarette lighter that looked like a Corvette. I recently saw on the net that Hondo made a version of this guitar also.


----------

